# Our *NEW* Buck! So excited!!!!



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

We got this handsome fella imported to AZ all the way from Georgia! TONS of dairy in his pedigree-- cant wait for spring !!!
























His Sire: Rolling Meadows CAS-A Super Nova *B
(Kush-Hara Morganite 1*M AR 9*D x FreedomStar Farm Tonka Toi*B)










His Dam: Cobbles'Valley Nitro Celine
(Cobbles'Valley Tuff Chloe 91EEEE X Cobble's Valley Nitro)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nice!! He is great!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Thanks! We think he's pretty nice too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OOooooooo. Me like! Congratulations!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very handsome buck. Can't wait to see pictures of his kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

He's beautiful, but I can't get over how crazy you all are. I understand posting does about to kid butts, but, lol, what you posting his butt for? Great Booglywoogly look at those balls?? lol. Maybe it's a blessing to the group I can't post pics!. 
All kidding aside, he is really pretty. Looks like he has a good temperament too.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oreosmom said:


> He's beautiful, but I can't get over how crazy you all are. I understand posting does about to kid butts, but, lol, what you posting his butt for? Great Booglywoogly look at those balls?? lol. Maybe it's a blessing to the group I can't post pics!.
> All kidding aside, he is really pretty. Looks like he has a good temperament too.


LOL!
There are several basic "things" that a good herd sire will possess. The side pictures of this buck show us that he has a pretty straight top line, good shoulders, a strong brisket, and solid feet. The picture of his rear end shows us that he has nice sized scrotum (a buck _should_ have a large one ) that does not have a split in it (one of my doelings is sired by a buck who had a split scrotum, and it is not pretty, neither is it wished for!). He also, in my humble opinion, has a wide rump, and an overall nice rear end. 

ETA, and he also has a nice, deep body, which I love whether in goats or cows.


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Oreosmom said:


> He's beautiful, but I can't get over how crazy you all are. I understand posting does about to kid butts, but, lol, what you posting his butt for? Great Booglywoogly look at those balls?? lol. Maybe it's a blessing to the group I can't post pics!.
> All kidding aside, he is really pretty. Looks like he has a good temperament too.


Goat Scout pretty much summed up the 'why', also I would like to add-- when breeding for dairy, you want to use bucks that have those nice wide flat rumps, straight legs that track well, AND have a wide estuchion(the area where the top of the udder would be on a doe) -- all these mingled together produce a very sound dairy buck, that will pass on strong structure to his daughters (necessary for doe who will be milking for 8+ years!).

I love my pretty goats--but milk is our focus  And having animals dripping with dairy-character like this boy-- will ensure our future generations (that we sell to other people) will hold up! We don't sell culls-- only strong healthy animals, so we need "good-lookers" like this guy to provide us with milking string replacements, as well as ensure people buying from us will have a structurally sound dairy goat for their herd too


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

He looks like a rockstar in that second photo! Gorgeous buck, he looks very structurally sound.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Handsome. Congrats!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow, thank you Goat_Scout and DawnStar. As I read your post I kept scrolling back to his pic to see the straight back and legs, and other qualities you mentioned. Thank you for taking the time to explain to a novice goatherder. We've actually been thinking of breeding Oreo. And though it's not for milk, (we barely get enough for coffee if we tried) we would want a good looking healthy buck. Now I have a kinda check list of what to look for. I really appreciate the information! thanks!:cute:


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Breeding plans for this buck are going to be AWESOME this year!

Felix aka 'WallowHallow King Neptune's SOS" will be courting our two standard does this year... going to be keeping lots of kids!

His first 'date' will be with our youngster and soon-to-be FF "Fancy" aka WitchHazel Dairy ZZ Fantasia-- her sire is the up-and-coming 'HighTor Landslide Zig-Zag *B' who looks to be well on his way to becoming an ADGA Elite Sire. Her dam was producing nearly 10# a day as a FF! So she's got potential to flood the milk stand-- looking to improve on teat placement and levelness of her hip in this pairing:










Next is our 6 year old herd Queen 'Lovely' aka THE BE EternalJoy--who is the 'Rockstar' of the milk stand. She has freshened at 16# a day peak three years running, leveling out at 8# a day after 200 days fresh, and slowing down to 4# before kidding. She has not officially dried off in 3 years! We are attempting to get her dried off before November.. this year, and hope to see some stunners coming out of this pair! 








her 2017 udder 4 HOURS AFTER KIDDING-- #16lbs produced in one milking :O! slightly lop sided since that's all her twins could relieve her of.....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, nice


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Very pretty girls!! So did you milk "Lovely" throughout her pregnancies the last few years?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Oreosmom A single buck will always have more impact on your herd than a single doe possible can, unless your herd consists of a single doe.

That makes your buck choice much more highly significant than your doe choice.

Since I did not start out with amazing does, my focus has always been on what my buck can offer, or fix. I've always bought the best buck I can afford.

There is much more to these pictures than the scrotum...and much more this buck offers than a pizzle. Everything you want your doe to be has it's equivalent in the buck.

I saw him and immediately started drooling...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's gorgeous! Congrats on his joining your herd!


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Goat_Scout said:


> Very pretty girls!! So did you milk "Lovely" throughout her pregnancies the last few years?


Unfortunately yes. Shes a healthy girl, we dose her with vitamins regularly, but she just doesnt dry off... she piddles down to about a cup before kidding...but 'not milking' is not optional for her--she still produces and becomes engorged if not relived. If I had a commercial herd she would be prime.. but I dont. And milking here in the winter stinks lol!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

@mariarose - I not only have one doe, I have her year old daughter, though she may be a bit on the slow side she's still a goat! And yes, that's my herd. The good news is they won't be spending winter living in my spare bathroom this year! LOL


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

DawnStar said:


> Unfortunately yes. Shes a healthy girl, we dose her with vitamins regularly, but she just doesnt dry off... she piddles down to about a cup before kidding...but 'not milking' is not optional for her--she still produces and becomes engorged if not relived. If I had a commercial herd she would be prime.. but I dont. And milking here in the winter stinks lol!


Have you tried peppermint EO for drying her up?


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

not yet, but will now


----------

